# wifi in Paralimini



## Andy and Lucy (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi folks, anyone help me please. Arriving on Wednesday to spend two weeks but, unfortunately, having to bring some work with me!! Does anyone know of wifi access in Paralimini? 
I'm hoping that I can just log in a couple of times a day but it would be easier if I had an idea of where I can "get connected"

Many thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

There are many bars and cafe's with wifi in the paralimni area. I can't think of any names off the top of my head, apart from Dorfli which is down by orphanides, as i walk past it regularly. 
there are a couple in Kaparris just past Paralimni also. 
there are also numerous internet cafe if you are able to work from those.


----------

